# Genereal help needed please



## princeton (Oct 14, 2015)

We will be relocating to Abu Dhabi and would like to have some information on the following please :

1. What is a typical water&electricity bill for a couple (2 Adults) living in a small house ?
2. What is the cost of cable TV or are there other option ?
3. Internet at home, what is the cost and is it via landline or other ?
4. Will Apple Iphones purchased in South Africa be compatible with local service providers ?


Thank you
Daniel


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

princeton said:


> We will be relocating to Abu Dhabi and would like to have some information on the following please :
> 
> 1. What is a typical water&electricity bill for a couple (2 Adults) living in a small house ?
> 2. What is the cost of cable TV or are there other option ?
> ...


1. Define a small house.. estimate 500-1000 per month including AC.

2. Basic package included with phone and broadband package below for c. aed 20/month - add more channels and packages, pay more..

3. Basic broadband with a phone line (and 'basic' satellite TV channels) from AED 300 per month, faster speeds cost more.

4. Yes, obviously need to be unlocked for any network.


----------

